# What do I do?



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

So I hate side work, Waste of time and not worth the headache IMO.
My nabor came up to me this AM and asked me what I would charge to upgrade his panel, and add some outlets in his garage.
I always price very high to get the answer I'm looking for which is never mind.
$8400 is what I told him and he said OK.
Do I do it? 
I was speechless when he agreed But was able to spit out cash up front, So I know he cant be trying to rip me off.


----------



## IBEWRockstar (Nov 10, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> So I hate side work, Waste of time and not worth the headache IMO.
> My nabor came up to me this AM and asked me what I would charge to upgrade his panel, and add some outlets in his garage.
> I always price very high to get the answer I'm looking for which is never mind.
> $8400 is what I told him and he said OK.
> ...


Don't get caught


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll do it for you,I could use the work 



Neighbor...


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

IBEWRockstar said:


> Don't get caught


 Thats the deal, 3 people after me If I get caught.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

running dummy said:


> I'll do it for you,I could use the work
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor...


 Is it priced high enough to justify a trip from Illinois to Washington?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sub it out, pretend to help.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

You should have just been honest and said you don't do side jobs because you could lose your job.

Now you are f'ed. You have to do it and hope he doesn't ask anyone else, because if you say no now, he will get another price(probably a lot lower) and you will look like you were trying to rip hm off. Of course if you do it and he asks somebody else about it at a later date, he will KNOW you ripped him off.

Having said that, it sounds like side jobs are worth it at that price. Cash only of course.:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> So I hate side work, Waste of time and not worth the headache IMO.
> My nabor came up to me this AM and asked me what I would charge to upgrade his panel, and add some outlets in his garage.
> I always price very high to get the answer I'm looking for which is never mind.
> $8400 is what I told him and he said OK.
> ...


Just do it......:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

So...when are you moving? :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd just come clean. "Listen, I gave you a high number because I really prefer not to do side work. I didn't think you'd accept, and it wouldn't be fair to charge you that. Sorry for jerking you around. Here are the numbers of a couple guys who will do do decent work."

-John


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

F that bunk! $8400 for a long Saturday? You'd be stupid to not do it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hellz yeah, I would disregard any and all laws for an $8400 panel change.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

For $8400 pass it through the shop and get a nice kickback and feel guilty, or Slightly lower the price to a bit more realistic number, pass it through the shop, and know you gave 2 men an extra day of work.

Problem solved.


----------



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

For $8400, we will send 2 guys down.. What municipality? haha...


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

ITT: Guy tries to price himself out of a job and finds out his neighbor trusts him a lot more than he should.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like Big John's solution. He will find out eventually and that's just bad...real bad.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

just do it and charge him less. When you are done tell him you over estimated and it only costs X. He is happy, you are not screwing him, and you still make money.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

All good advice.
Still not sure what I want to do. :laughing:
Its to damn good to be true.
Ill give it the week, if he is still wanting it done ill do it I think.
Ill lower it alittle also.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> All good advice.
> Still not sure what I want to do. :laughing:
> Its to damn good to be true.
> Ill give it the week, if he is still wanting it done ill do it I think.
> Ill lower it alittle also.


For that money i would go get the stock right now and start the job,The job will be done by tomorrow morning cash in hand.....:thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

ALL above crap behind.

Nope. I don't do side work.:thumbsup:

But then again. You gave him a price of $8400. and he is dumb/not knowledgeable enough to take that.

Take his money. He deserves to be screwed.
Unless of course. You were less than honest with him.:no:
For this, I feel you should do it for nothing.

Side work- great money in it.- buy the insurance and move along.
1 job covers expenses. Learn to lie to uncle sam- (that pri ck).

I would be all over that job like flies on cow dung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For that kinda cake! !!!!

Sorry guys. My Family has to eat too. :thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Wireman191 said:


> So I hate side work, Waste of time and not worth the headache IMO.
> My nabor came up to me this AM and asked me what I would charge to upgrade his panel, and add some outlets in his garage.
> I always price very high to get the answer I'm looking for which is never mind.
> $8400 is what I told him and he said OK.
> ...



Well, if you can sleep with that- I know some who can- go for it.

but you must live next door for a while.

Oh well...


----------



## T Healy (Aug 27, 2011)

Wireman191 said:


> So I hate side work, Waste of time and not worth the headache IMO.
> My nabor came up to me this AM and asked me what I would charge to upgrade his panel, and add some outlets in his garage.
> I always price very high to get the answer I'm looking for which is never mind.
> $8400 is what I told him and he said OK.
> ...


 Your neighbor thinks you're in. Look on the plus side he needs it up to code and that's what you know.


----------



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

Rick82 said:


> Side work is all good gravy.
> I made more this weekend than I did at my job the last two weeks.


This is a common remark of almost everyone that I work with..


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

WIElectric said:


> This is a common remark of almost everyone that I work with..


Yea, it's easier to turn a higher profit when you don't have to worry about the overhead of running a legitimate business. :whistling2:

A mans gotta eat though, and making money on the weekend is better than sitting on your ass.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You think too much. Get materials draw, go to HD and get parts, do work, get rest of money. 

Just remember, its a house not an apple processing line so you can't be slapping RMC and strut all over. :laughing:


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

My neighbor asked me how much we'd charge to do a simple panel swap out. I looked at it - easy as pie. He had all the material so I told him six hundred dollars - thinking that a fair price and planning to run it through the shop.

Told boss about it and he said 'Heck, why don't you just do it yourself?" - neighbor was cool with that and I did. Easiest $200 an hour I ever made - I was happy - neighbor was happy - boss could care less. Plus neighbor guy was doing all his own electrical work and had it permitted, the panel was downstream from a disconnect so the power company didn't have to get involved, and it went totally without a hitch.

Oh, and the company that hung the (unnecessary) 400 amp service on his house charged him $7200 - about twice what we would have. When I told him that, he was very sad.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WIElectric said:


> This is a common remark of almost everyone that I work with..


But also it can be pain in the butt if not carefull .,, what come it will come around and bite in your arse.

I have heard that comment pretty often no matter which side I am in ( either in Wisconsin or in France ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

kbatku said:


> My neighbor asked me how much we'd charge to do a simple panel swap out. I looked at it - easy as pie. He had all the material so I told him six hundred dollars - thinking that a fair price and planning to run it through the shop.
> 
> Told boss about it and he said 'Heck, why don't you just do it yourself?" - neighbor was cool with that and I did. Easiest $200 an hour I ever made - I was happy - neighbor was happy - boss could care less. Plus neighbor guy was doing all his own electrical work and had it permitted, the panel was downstream from a disconnect so the power company didn't have to get involved, and it went totally without a hitch.
> 
> Oh, and the company that hung the (unnecessary) 400 amp service on his house charged him $7200 - about twice what we would have. When I told him that, he was very sad.




I M O, you were very lucky with that one.

Be very careful, word of mouth gets out quick!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...Just remember, its a house not an apple processing line so you can't be slapping RMC and strut all over. :laughing:


 Who the hell posted that picture? A service on someone's house that was built with about 60-70 feet of strut. Man it was awesome. 

-John


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> Who the hell posted that picture? A service on someone's house that was built with about 60-70 feet of strut. Man it was awesome.
> 
> -John


IDK there's been a few of those. Mostly New England industrial guys that then get beat down for not using SE. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Not a service but this is my favorite, 










:laughing: 151, don't make it look like this


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Not a service but this is my favorite,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a grid tied PV?

i can just see the painters eye twitching.:laughing:


----------

